# smps vs linear



## ajaye (May 19, 2019)

btw the photo frame WORKS except for the dimmer screen and flicker

I also took everything a part and leave it, hoping that would help


----------



## ajaye (May 19, 2019)

if it helps it says its a comcast eps-3


----------



## carmusic (Oct 11, 2011)

dont use a laptop adapter since most of them are 16-19V and will blow the photo frame


----------



## ajaye (May 19, 2019)

I tried my laptop adaptor in the end, it made the screen even dimmer, the ampperage was a lot less. I think SMPS's have higher current for it's size. 

My Rogers Cable box has a 3.5 15v 3a adaptor was meaning to give it a try.

I took apart the frame and nothing obvious stuck out, i.e. no cap's blown.

I'll see if I can use it, I was meaning to put a cheap laptop and an extended monitor in its place. I've gone through 2 photoframes now. They really don't seem to be very good !

BTW the photoframe was on a mains bar which had a spike/mains filter in it... didn't obviously work LOL

txs again!


----------



## ajaye (May 19, 2019)

so update, the photoframe started to work as normal?
pass... self healing electronics ? LOL

txs man


----------

